# Mead Ranger... Thoughts?



## Crazybikelady (Oct 14, 2013)

Found this fella this morning. Has one wood handle grip, rims are toast, has the Mead cycle pump still attached in VERY good condition & also has a little odometer (?) on the front wheel. The seat is all there, but def needs a little help. The frame and fenders are straight as a board. I was thinking its from somewhere around the teens...? Please let me know your thoughts... It could also be FOR SALE as my husband will kill me if he finds this one   feel free to make an offer. Thanks! ~Marie


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't toss the old tires, I'd buy them as well as the grip.
Nice find!

Also followed up with PM message. bri.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh oh.......the old "make an offer" CABE police lurking :eek:


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 14, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Oh oh.......the old "make an offer" CABE police lurking :eek:




What does that mean?


----------



## squeedals (Oct 14, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> What does that mean?




I think a CABE rule says we can't ask for offers. They want a negotiable "asking" price at least.


----------



## jkent (Oct 14, 2013)

Are you sure that pump is the correct Mead Pump? It sure looks sooooo out of place on such a toasted bike. The frame and crank is really pitted but if the pump is an actual Mead Pump. It alone is probably the real $$ in the whole bike. But you really should post some kind of price as I'm sure you are aware of.
Just my opinion.
JKent


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 14, 2013)

Ahh, gotcha! Thanks for the info! I'm new so it takes some figuring out on here to see how things work. This is my first wood rim bicycle so it's not my area of expertise. Thought the guys on here would know more then I.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 14, 2013)

Thoughts?

Put it in a box and send it to me, I'll even pay shipping.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 14, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Put it in a box and send it to me, I'll even pay shipping.




Or... Send it to me so I can start my teens road bike project! Lol


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 14, 2013)

It (the cycle pump) fits perfectly into the attached brackets and reads Mead cycle company and has a made in England/logo etc at the top. What about that little odometer on the front? I suppose, even though I have no clue where to start & I'm sure you'll all let me know if I'm way off, I'll ask $800 negotiable.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 14, 2013)

Those rules apply to the sell/trade section. Fishing for value in this section is ok and gives someone a place to start before placing a bike in the for sale section.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 14, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> It (the cycle pump) fits perfectly into the attached brackets and reads Mead cycle company and has a made in England/logo etc at the top. What about that little odometer on the front? I suppose, even though I have no clue where to start & I'm sure you'll all let me know if I'm way off, I'll ask $800 negotiable.



$400 if I were selling it


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi guys! Just wanted to
Let everyone know it's up on eBay right now. My husband wants this puppy out of the garage ASAP and I'm not winning the battle!


----------



## tailhole (Oct 19, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Those rules apply to the sell/trade section. Fishing for value in this section is ok and gives someone a place to start before placing a bike in the for sale section.




Totally agree with Rusty.  This is also how I understand the rules of the CABE.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 20, 2013)

*RE: cool find*

Nicccce find - post the ebay link as well..... Never hurts to have more eyes looking. My only question is - has the moon aligned with mars in a certain way? There have been tons of meads coming out of the woodwork as of late. Where did you find her?


----------



## Crazybikelady (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks, got it from a guy who has a few Cushman's and he was just planning on decorating his barn with it and never got around to it. He found it in central Ohio in a barn in Amish Country.

Here's the link...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ear...115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35cd44e54b


----------

